# Vilseck Germany



## pnaples92 (Dec 22, 2012)

I just recently got moved to vilseck and i have been wanting to get back in to riding but before i make a decision on which bike to get i wanted to know what trails are around me or in the Nuremberg area.

thanks


----------



## franza (May 26, 2007)

Some easy trails, som rocky trails with alot of roots. Within 80km You can have all:
In the North: the Fichtelgebirge and the Steinwald: Die Lettenbrueder - Freeride und Downhill im Fichtelgebirge
East: some trails near the czech border
South/West: good trail is the Erzweg Der Erzweg - Der Erzweg

Due to the terrain variations I would prefer a fully with 120mm to 150mm travel.


----------



## pnaples92 (Dec 22, 2012)

thanks the bike i was looking was a FS with 150mm travel


----------



## pnaples92 (Dec 22, 2012)

is there any here that rides near the Nuremberg area? I am new to germany and would really like it if there was anyone or a group that rides in this area until I get familiar with the area.

thanks


----------



## 2tofly (Nov 6, 2011)

Pnaples,
We have a bunch of riders in Hohenfels. Good trail riding on post as well. We do go to nurenburg as a group often. Trails are right behind the zoo. We also make it to the bike parks....of course when the weather turns. Around march time frame we start riding. 
Andre


----------



## franza (May 26, 2007)

is in Vilseck still the OTV-Cup race? I was there a few years ago. There were 150 participants. It was great!


----------



## OttawaTom (Feb 1, 2013)

pnaples92 said:


> I just recently got moved to vilseck and i have been wanting to get back in to riding but before i make a decision on which bike to get i wanted to know what trails are around me or in the Nuremberg area.
> 
> thanks


I'm starting my research as to rides in the same area next year when I visit family near Gera. Let me know how the scene is. Thanks.


----------

